# Hunting in Idaho ?



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I have not hunted in Idaho for buck deer in a long time -- decades.

But the last time I did, it was the easiest state to get a license and tag in.

And looking at the map, the USFS lands just west of Bear Lake are the closest to Salt Lake of any of the Idaho hunting lands.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I almost went this year, unit 76 was OTC and just over 2 hrs from my house. As a disabled veteran it's cheaper for me to hunt there than Utah as Utah has no (that i'm aware of) veteran incentive programs for hunting/fishing. Maybe next year.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Be careful throwing around the words OTC for Idaho it's not a true OTC it's unlimited tags but you still need to apply. I'm probably gonna head that way next year as well because I can't hunt deer in Utah. I was thinking 76 or 73 just can't decide if 73 is worth no having a shot at one of the better control tag hunts..


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

brendo said:


> Be careful throwing around the words OTC for Idaho it's not a true OTC it's unlimited tags but you still need to apply. I'm probably gonna head that way next year as well because I can't hunt deer in Utah. I was thinking 76 or 73 just can't decide if 73 is worth no having a shot at one of the better control tag hunts..


Funny, for the last 20 years I've been handing the nice lady at the store cash and she hands me two deer tags. Most of the time this transaction actually does take place 'over the counter'. I bought one this year over the counter at Cabelas in Lehi. ------SS


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I called in and purchased tags OTP (over the phone), they were in my mail box 5-7 days later.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

You can use Idaho non resident deer tags to take a black bear too


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful throwing around the words OTC for Idaho it's not a true OTC it's unlimited tags but you still need to apply. I'm probably gonna head that way next year as well because I can't hunt deer in Utah. I was thinking 76 or 73 just can't decide if 73 is worth no having a shot at one of the better control tag hunts..
> ...


Is this for whitetail or mule deer? I very well could be wrong but I was under the impression from my research that they give unlimited tags for a few of the units but you have to get them through the draw. But I've only looked into Mule deer. I know 73 is unlimited but first choice draw only and I'm pretty sure 76 is unlimited but no over the counter.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

They have LQ units for Mule Deer, but OTC tags too.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I am leaning towards Franklin Basin in Idaho.

The entrance to this so called sink is off US Hwy 89 on the way to Bear Lake.

The predominant peak is Wilderness Peak.

My backpacking buddy from Phoenix and I will tackle the Peak in the springtime.

That should give me my first chance at a recon of that area.

I hope it has lots of deer and elk.

Whitetails and mulies all taste the same.


----------

